# Enough UVB/Calcium? Need Answers



## Jack Curry (Jun 19, 2017)

Hello, I was wondering if my Tegu was reviving enough UVB and calcium to keep his bones healthy. I have a 100 W basking lamp that has UVB in it but not all that much (if that makes sence). I dust his food in Calcium and feed him raw eggs with every meal. I've had his since February and he seems to be really good. No signs of bone disease or sickness related to low Calcium. I am also on the works of building him a nice sized cage (6x2x2) and am going to put a 10" UVB light strip in there. Any answers are appreciated.


----------



## beantickler (Jun 20, 2017)

the more uv the better... he is definitely getting enough calcium but now he needs uv or direct sunlight to process it.


----------



## Jack Curry (Jun 21, 2017)

beantickler said:


> the more uv the better... he is definitely getting enough calcium but now he needs uv or direct sunlight to process it.


Thank you


----------



## Guman (Jan 27, 2018)

Either feed whole pray or ground whole pray!! I am dealing with a fuy who has MBD due to a diet much like yours.


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 27, 2018)

If at all possible increase the size of the enclosure that you will be building. I cannot say that 8' is better than 6', but it's better.


----------

